# Malaysian Trumpet Snails



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Would anyone like some Malaysian trumpet snails for your spawning tanks, or just to have in general?

I have bunches and I don't want to have to kill them  They're very pretty and great for planted tanks.

If you want some let me know and I'll \throw some in an envelope and send them out to you. If you get 10 or more I'll ship for free. If you only want one or two shipping will be $2-4

If you get them for your spawn tanks they will help create infusoria as well as clean up any uneaten food, keeping water quality good.

If you get them for your planted tanks they will dig through the substrate allowing the roots to move around easier. They also will help eat any uneaten food or algae.

Heck.. if you have fish that eat snails they'd be good for that too. I have them in sizes ranging from 1" (which is full grown) all the way down to tiny tiny newborns.

Once they get big they are very pretty, they have spiral shells with spots on them.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Are the snails themselves free as well?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep.. I have lots and lots and I don't want to kill them


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow actually I think I'd like some. Let me make sure it's okay.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll like ten since you said they are free ? Need some for my up-coming spawn tank and tubs.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Ha yeah I think I'll take 12 or so...between 10 and 15 is fine. Do you want me to PM you my address?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep.. both of you PM me your addresses and I'll do my best to get them out to you ASAP.

I already have someone getting 9. Then next in line was LTF so you'll get 10 or so and then another 10 for leeb.. so that's.. about 30-40. Which is awesome, that will really put a dent in my population.

I'll do some digging through my tanks and do my best to give everyone at least 10 each. Don't be surprised if by the time you get them you have tiny babies in the bag. The snails will be in varying sizes, I don't have enough full grown ones to go around so you might get 2 big ones, some med-small ones, and some tiny ones.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey guys, wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten about you. I'm going to try my hardest to get the snails out tomorrow. I already have about 20 picked out so I just need about another 10 more. I need to pick up some envelopes to ship them in which I'm going to try to do tonight.

I'll PM everyone who is getting snails after I ship them out so you'll have an idea of when they'll arrive.

Just so it's clear. Since I'm offering these snails AND the shipping for free there is NO DOA policy. Believe me, these snails are pretty hard to kill so I doubt you'll get any dead ones but I will not replace them (unless you want to send me $3-4 for shipping).

IF you get the snails and they seem dead, give them time. Many times when snails are shipped they'll go "dormant" and will take a few days to get lively again.


----------



## aleXander (Nov 16, 2010)

Stuff goes fast when its free.

I had a few snails a few years ago and before I knew it I had 100's!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have that big a problem if I cull back regularly


----------

